# Look who is coming to a town near you!!!!



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

* Marley & Me  * 
Trailer from 20th Century Fox


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love the book - love the trailer!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I loved this book and I cannot wait for the movie!! I am going to go on XMas Day when it comes out with my 6yo. I showed her the trailer and she said "Even Mandalay is not as bad as that dog!"


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I wonder if that girl (I forget her name --> from friends) She is in it ...I hope she's good in it...I thought she was bad in friends and the few other movies she has been in..... Not Winona Ryder bad- just..........just same ol' same ol' character .....

The one that was married to brian Pitt- oops Brad sorry


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

That is Jennifer Aniston


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I know many people did not like the book...but I loved it! Looking forward to the movie. Thanks for posting the trailer


----------



## molandkate28 (Oct 24, 2008)

I loved that book and cannot wait to see the movie!! John Grogen tells the story we all want to tell about our dogs but don't, I love her when she's good and bad...=)


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Oh, the trailer was hilarious!








I'm def. going to see the movie.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never read the book, but I will watch the movie, it looked really funny! Hmmm...I think I might read the book anyways, is it for little kids? Maybe I will read it to my step son at bedtime.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

what is the name of the music on this trailer? 
Trailer 

The book would be ok for kids, but prob. not for little ones








I believe there is a version for kids though


----------

